# Photography Spots Near Statesboro?



## Philup22 (Oct 26, 2015)

I go to school in Statesboro and I need to find some spots to shoot. I love landscape and animals. Does anyone know any good places?


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2015)

Not familiar with that area much, but that is the beauty of photography - exploring new things and discovering that next great photo opportunity.  Go find some good ones and post'em up!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 29, 2015)

George L. Smith State Park is pretty close. It's got a big mill pond full of cypress tress. You could rent a kayak and get some good photos. There is also a grist mill and a nature trail.

http://gastateparks.org/GeorgeLSmith/gallery

They're having a corn grinding Saturday, Nov 7th.

http://gastateparks.org/info/georgels/


----------



## Batgirl (Nov 3, 2015)

It's a little bit away, but the Bonaventure Cemetery is in Savannah and some nice shots there.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 3, 2015)

You should check out Big Dukes Pond WMA, just a little ways pas Millen.  Lots of beautiful scenery out there.  Plenty of oak groves with spanish moss, mature longleaf pines, and if you willing to do some hiking you can find some flooded cyprus swamps.


----------

